# Good Customer Service



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

1. Bought used Honda 15 from Resort Marine in Walker, MN. They had gone through the engine and it runs like a charm. Great buying experience.

2. Sent old Puma knife in for repair of lock mechanism. Company sent on to Germany. Back today in perfect order.

There are still some great businesses out there that care about the customer. These are two.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not impressed with the customer service at:

Buck knives ($5 s/h on junk knives)
Lowrance (horrible)
Cabelas warranty dept. ($180 raingear isn't waterproof )

JBL (can't understand the accent! )
Rocky Boots (for discontinuing my favorite boots! )
Walmart (hiding shells....22s.)
Exhaust Pros (paying extra for lifetime warranty -then they leave town )

There will be more!

The good ones-
Scheels in sioux falls 
Dakota angler
Gander Mountain 
Amazon (surprised me!)
Kjergaaurd's in Lake Benton (gun shop)
Hummingbird 
Johnson evinrude


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Two more great service:
Garmin for helping with replacement well beyond warranty.

Kirsch Outdoor products for outstanding service with NDtrax.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Garmin does have very good customer service!

I've had great luck with :

JB Lures in Winthrop mn
Tom's Tackle in baudette mn
Reeds in Walker mn (always low price )


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Shop vac sent me a new one (whole vac) when I asked for parts for a 1 HP unit I had modified a couple years before it stopped working.
Also sent free of charge drain caps for a 5 gallon unit.

RCBS sent decapping pins free of charge when I broke some and asked for replacements. Also sent a new power cord for my Range master 750 digital scale when the original stopped working free of charge.

Bushnell sent a baggie of the plastic screws that hold the bullet drop wheel in place on old banner scopes.

Thermos sent a new 2 quart thermos to replace one that wouldn't keep hot stuff hot more than a couple hours.

Hitachi Power Tools quick easy exchange on cord less drills and impact motors, Friend uses the snot out of them in his pole barn building business..

Nay to Ridged cordless tool. Always got a bunch of crap every time I tried to get replacement batteries. Took four trips to town and the store plus a phone call to Ridged to get one stinking battery. I wrote a negative review on a drill and they contacted me about it but in the end would not post it. A friend bought a band saw and had nothing but grief with it, finally got rid of it.

Nay to Fabewear never need sharping knife set. So dull they would not cut hot butter out of the package. Had to raise hell over the phone with the company to send a shipping label, and refund when the selling store would not take them back since the blister pack had been opened.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Trollmaster- great company. When I bought one for my Yamaha 9.9 I strugglesdwith the correct mount for the servo for my engine. The fellow on the help phone said that even some years of engines needed different mounts and after the third replacement part he had me take a pic and describe my engine to him over the phone. Got the correct mount, but then found out my servo didn't work properly! I thought I was going to drive the poor guy nuts, but he joked and happily sent a second servo that functions perfectly. Kudus to them for,their excellent " help" service. Being a smaller company they couldn't call back right away, but leaving a phone number usually resulted in a pretty prompt call back. See, those blue plater Minnesotans are good for something after all! LOL

Of course, Wade at Dakota Tackle. Always great service.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I bought a wide mouth "lunch thermos". It was advertised "Keeps hot things hot, and cold things cold".
Tried it with some hot chili for lunch, and an ice cream sandwich for desert........For some reason it failed.
Nice to hear about the good companies.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Leupold has a great customer service - lost a mounting screw, called them- they literally sent a replacement Next Day Air for free! I was shocked.

It paid off for them -I give them all my business if they have comparable anything. .... Scopes, slings, exc....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SOG... is another great customer service company.

About 2 years ago. I broke a multi tool I got for being in a wedding. I mean it broke the pliers part. Not where it is joined together but the steel. It was about 25 years old. I called the customer service. They told me to send the tool back. In a week I had a new tool and it was an upgrade because the model that I had is no longer available.

Needless to say I buy SOG knives now.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> SOG... is another great customer service company.
> 
> About 2 years ago. I broke a multi tool I got for being in a wedding. I mean it broke the pliers part. Not where it is joined together but the steel. It was about 25 years old. I called the customer service. They told me to send the tool back. In a week I had a new tool and it was an upgrade because the model that I had is no longer available.
> 
> Broke the tip of my SOG Flash II using it for unapproved usages (screw driver), Scheels sent it in and a new one came back, no questions asked. I will stick with SOG.


----------

